# 2 RFRA questions



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

1. I built a reef. It is the big ugly one near the house at the RFRA place. I want to get it inspected or whatever so I can take it out. Who do I contact to do this?

2. Who has used the party boat barge to deploy stuff? What did you pull it with? How fast did you pull it? How do I get it?

Ok the second part was more than one question but oh well...


----------



## Moving Expense (Dec 12, 2008)

Weaver,

Did you get your questions answered? This is Ronnie,you want to get them permitted out of Alabama. Because it's cheaper,less hassle,the inspector will come to you and you can take them out of Pensacola Pass. Call me and I will give you the details.

Moving Expense


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Folks at RFRA can and will help you with everything. Get with Capt. Paul Redman and he can help you out.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

PM Reel Happy also - he is down there quite a bit and knows where to get the required permit applications on line. He might also know when the county is planning on coming down to the RFRA next - they usually like to come and tag multiple reefs at a time. Once it's permitted you have some number of days to deploy it in the East or West LAARS


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

Here is the request in a word format. Just fax it in or drop it off to the place listed on the form. They are on the corner of Leonard and H street next to the jail downtown. It says $125 to permit but it is actually $25 per load. I just got mine done last week. I had six for one load and it was $25 total. A day or two after submitting the paperwork they will contact you and set up an appointment for inspection and will come to the RFRA for the inspection. It takes about an hour with the paperwork, taking pictures, and inspecting at the most. As for the barge I am waiting on it too. It is Capt Paul's and he has a load on it waiting for the weather to be good. I am waiting on him. It is a pull behind aluminum pontoon boat. I wouldn't imagine you could go entirely too fast for safety reasons. If you can't get it out in 30 days you can get an extension for another 30 days, you just have to contact them. I hope this helps.


----------

